
'Free but Not Free': Zimbabwe's Amateur Filmmakers Turn a Lens on Their Country - DoreenMichele
https://www.npr.org/2018/07/14/628531508/free-but-not-free-zimbabwes-amateur-filmmakers-turn-a-lens-on-their-country
======
pmontra
Link to read the article without consenting to cookies
[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=628531508](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=628531508)

------
cinquemb
A bunch of references to this phenomenon throughout US culture[0]

One of my gotos on this: "Rich man, poor man, we all gotta pay Cause freedom
ain't free, especially 'round my way" [1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_isn't_free#In_popular_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_isn't_free#In_popular_culture)

[1] `youtube-dl -f mp4 'S77zUWqawag'`

------
Semirhage
_" Young Zimbabweans are still tentative about taking advantage of that
freedom of speech," Munyati says._

Honestly, I’d still wait a bit myself in their position. Maybe this government
really will go in a new direction, but if not then this kind of thing could
very easily come back to bite you. Having said that, I respect and admire the
dozens of people who overcame decades of fear to speak up.

~~~
mc32
I too would fear a hundred flowers-inspired campaign. It’ll take a while to
know their true intentions.

~~~
DoreenMichele
For those who might not know the reference:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_Flowers_Campaign](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundred_Flowers_Campaign)

~~~
dvtv75
Thanks - I'd never heard of this.

I guess one lesson here is to never trust a powerful man with everything to
lose.

